# Steal something from the user above you!



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Simply, steal something from the person above you. 

example: I steal Blank's money!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I steal your beautiful man face.. :]


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I steal your avatar! :tiptoe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I steal your soul! :sus :b


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

I steal dwbh's heart.

<3


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I steal your flare for Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.:b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I steal your customized pencils. And chew on them.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I steal your sunglasses! :banana


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I steal your aphexfan


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I steal your planet Vulcan. I make the rules there now! No Pants Friday!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Noooo

I steal vulcan back and i break your favorite rush cd


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*steals your last cookie*


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Donatello uses steal on huh's cookie

IT'S VERY EFFECTIVE!


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> and i break your favorite rush cd


ಠ_ಠ

I steal Donatello's Master Splinter. My cast for the live performance of *The Secret of NIMH* is coming together at last.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

swipes your hat


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

I steel your hat stand. Haha!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I steal your pillow.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I steal your polka dots


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I steal your monkey. :um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

i steal your cool avatar.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I steal ALL your posts :evil


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am gonna steal your dancing devil weiner!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I steal your rainbow


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm stealing your socks!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I steal your virus!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I steal your pants! :um


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I steal your pretend hug! MUHAHAHAHAHA!! :evil


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I steal your tears so i can use them to cry :cry :rain


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I steal your tears so I can dry them for you


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I steal your location


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I steal your gender!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I steal your Empty!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

i steal your pen


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I steal your jar, and your little dog too! *evil laugh*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I steal your milkshake! And drink it! I drink your stolen milkshake! Hooah!


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I steal Mexico right under your nose! =D


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I steal your last cookie. :evil


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Stealing Felix Hernandez!


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I steal your exclamation mark! It goes well with your I and your 1 which I will also steal from you sometime.


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

I steal your car


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i steal the car you have just stolen


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I steal the stolen car you just stolen. :]


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I steal the keys to the stolen car you've just stolen!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I steal your front door.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I steal your door handle


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I steal your rainbow!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your tie


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I steal your 'nothing'


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

i steal your monkey


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

i steal your status :kma


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I steal your kitten!


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I steal your kitten and a half! HA!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I steal your stapler.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I steal the stapler you just pinched!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I steal the staples from the stapler you stole!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I steal Sydney, Australia!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steel your sugar


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I steal your photography skills.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

I steal Charlie Brown and Snoopy :b


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I steal your bikini top. :teeth :blush

Trooper


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

I steal your accent!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

hahahaha you naughty boy! :blush :teeth

I steal a kiss :kiss


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I steal the kiss you stole. :kiss

Trooper


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

hugs and kisses to Trooper xxxx


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:squeeze :kiss :b

Steals bikini bottoms.  :blush

Trooper


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

:squeeze I steal all of Trooper's clothes!! :b


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:blush ^

Erm ?. :blush

:blush I can't stop blushing. :blush

Steals Cats heart. :love2 :blush <PHEW, I cleaned that one up. :blush

Trooper


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Your personality  (I love seeing you around)


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I steal your spinning top!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I steal your tears.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I steal your Snoopy.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Your heart, I give you mine


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I steal...yr kidneys.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I steal your kisses<3


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Steal your music.

Oh, And thank you :blush

Trooper


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I steal your last crumb.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Steals your horse.

Trooper


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steel your post


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Steal your flower (< Oh, That doesn't sound right :blush :teeth).

Trooper


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

lolol I steel your handshake


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Steal your pint of guinness.

Trooper


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I steal your siggy

Trooper


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I steal your Snoopy


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Steal what little hair you have left.

@ sarafinanickelbocker :lol :teeth

Trooper


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I steal your Brett Favre


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I steal your old socks


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your horse


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steal your energy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your good place


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steal my good place back ...mine


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your flower


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steal your stare


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal all your posts


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I steal the "V" in your name.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I steal the thought bubble from your avatar.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I steal your empty bottle of mouthwash, only to refill it and return it.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I steal my mum back from you D:


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

FREEZE DIRTBAGS! Get your goddamn hands up, you're all under arrest.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your gun


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I steal your bats and eye laser skill


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your kennel


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I steal all your potions


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your sky


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I steal your boss title


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal all your gaming skills


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I steak back my gaming skills


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your life


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I steal your soul


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your house


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I steal your refrigerator


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your mom


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Steal your brain.

Trooper


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I steal your dishwasher (mine is broken)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I steal your front door. :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your other half


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I steal your ability to know right from wrong.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Erm..I steal your avatar.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your SAS membership


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

i steal your ": |" status!


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I steal your moment of death


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your hat


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I steal my hat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your sword


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Steal your brain <_sounds of frantic searching_>

Ok, Steal your red t-shirt instead.

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your planet


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I just stole your status


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your dream world


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I steal your computer


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your book


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

I steal your ability to steal. Now you cannot steal, mwa ha ha ha!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I steal the cat in your picture.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your eyes


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gotchur nose!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I steal your age.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I steal your soul!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your happiness


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

:rain

Steals your hair


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Steals your talk bubble!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Steals your rawr!


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I steal your wool!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your scarf


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Your Vish has officially vanished.

(Hoping vish doesn't mean something these days... hmm)


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I steal your ponytail!







:twisted


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Steals your dating status.


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

Busy stealing your basket ball..


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your circle


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

I steal your brown sugar


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your town


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

I steal your blow-up doll!


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I iz steal your black and white avatar...:tiptoe


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Steals your status


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

I steal you sub conscious


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal your drums


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

I steal your life HAHAHA


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

I steal your spiciness


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

I steal the 'x3' in your name


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I steal your tears.


Can you steal my tears too, Motorcycle girl?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I got chuck norris to steal your virginity lolol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I steal your location. Lol I wish I lived in England.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> I steal your location. Lol I wish I lived in England.


HAHA wow. I would give up this location anyday. England is a nice place but not where im from ooooohhh no far from it.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I would steal your avatar


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will steal ur digital camera lol!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> I'm stealing your age.


Oh my god...!!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will steal ur shoes!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I will steal your humor


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i steal ur smile....u got a pretty face


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I steal your money!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

AlreadyOver said:


> I steal your money!


Noooooooooooooo..some other option pls:teeth


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Would the next person steal something from me? :roll


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Steal their sanity.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I steal your pen


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I would steal your location


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I steal your lip piercing


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will steal your laptop...give it to me right now


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I steal all of your jewellery and accessories.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I would steal where you live.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I steal you're Mega awesomness


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Ha ha, nothing I have can be stolen by mortals


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I steal you're immortality


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn, totally didn't expect that, good one...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll steal everything you own....xD


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will steal ur dreams...


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't remember my dreams yesterday  
I'll steal your most beautiful dress


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll steal you bahaha okay I won't but I'll steal your scenery


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I steal your dinner


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I steal your shoes


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i steal ur house


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I steal your keyboard


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I steal your clothes, please don't get it wrong.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal your family


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steal all the "t"s in your name


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll steal your Moderator status. I can be a Mod now right? :yes


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steal your join date


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal your gender


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

hey i have never stolen anything in my life so u r spared .u r lucky that my i posted after u bcoz others r not like me.they r waiting for an opportunity :teeth lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I steal your kidney


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal your kidneys!



simpleindian said:


> hey i have never stolen anything in my life so u r spared .u r lucky that my i posted after u bcoz others r not like me.they r waiting for an opportunity :teeth lol


Thanks! You are missing out on all my precious belongings, though.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Ill steal your steals.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal the steals you stole from me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I steal your username


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll steal that, bird mask?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I steal your location


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Your shirt.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Your username


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Steals your status.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I steal your age


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Steals your soul


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ I'll steal your age, I want to be young again.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Steals your motivation in life


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Steals your motivation in life


:haha I don't think you want that

I better steal it back.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

ur coffee mug


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Steals my ten seconds back that was wasted on your avatar.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

That's some pretty nice cereal you got there.. I'll just take that.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I steal your signature.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll steal your posts.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I steal your mom 0.o


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

I steal your raison d'etre. :banana


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Your avatar, its so cute =^.^=


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I steal your location.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal your breakfast.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll steal your beard, I can't grow one myself. I'm positive when I have a beard I will somewhat resemble Jesus.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I hope you already have the moustache to go with it, then. 

I steal your wig collection.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I steal your pokèmon collection. (plz say I dont have one!)


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

U not I ^


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, I do. You bet I do! Well, now I don't.  Now you have it. So, I guess you shouldn't have made the 2nd post now! BTW; you should be able to edit your posts with your current post count. :yes

I steal all four of your faces.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Tentative said:


> Oh, I do. You bet I do! Well now I don't.  Now you have it. So, I guess you shouldn't have made the 2nd post now! BTW; you should be able to edit your posts with your current post count. :yes
> 
> I steal all four of your faces.


I use an iPod app, that feature isn't available...


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I steal them back!


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Your life doesn't depend on anyone? That sounds good. I'll steal that. That also means I just killed you I am afraid, sorry D:


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

😲


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll steal your avatar and sell it for millions of dollars at my local art gallery. :evil


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I steal your evil smiley.... :evil


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal whatever is in your stickman's bowl.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

I steal your post box!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal one of your kidneys. :yes


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

I steal your house/apartment and sell all of it on eBay the next day


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I steal your fire, na na!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I steal your username so I can create the longest username of all time!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Steals your illusion


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will steal ur best friend haha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't have one! Oh and I just stole your butterfly or whatever that is.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will steal ur wallet


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll steal you lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll steal your location, I imagine California could be a welcome change from Australia.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal your signature, since I still don't have one and yours looks nice. :yes


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I'll steal everything you own, even your body! (kiddin) whatever i can grip these bones you call hands of mine. Watch out !!!!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I steal your youtube channel and your blog.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I steal your avatar. It's awesome!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I steal where you live.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I steal your glasses


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha, i stole your dignity!


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I steal your soul, plus I stole you in the face, to steal back my stolen dignity. lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal all of your towels. :twisted


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I steal you're home in The Netherlands


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I steal your avatar cat


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

I seal your first signature.:b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*steals your soul*


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

*Stole the soul you just stole*


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I will steal that soul and your heart


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

steals your stolen soul's mink stole


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

steals your banning authority, and goes a little crazy


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll steal your avatar!


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

I steal your Superbowl tickets.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I steal the computer chair you are sitting on right now as you browse this site, and I'ma steal the ground up from underneath you so you have nothing to fall back on


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm stealing your american citizen-ship


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd steal your underwear if you were wearing any! 


hahahaha


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

I steal your thumbs, thus rendering you a fumbling, clumsy oaf


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

and this makes me different from what I was before in what way? Except for being thumbless, I guess? 

I steal your nork-ness.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

I want those waffles on a plaaattteeee.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I steal 1 second of your time to say "Hi"


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i will steal ur posting right on forums..


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll steal your money lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I steal your bow


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I steal your butterflies and hold them hostage in my jam jar. Bwahahaha!:yay


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal your cat! My kitty. :twisted


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I steal your right pinky finger and that cat! 
:yay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I will steal that cat you just stole, I really want one


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Aw I killed the thread it seems


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

*steals the fact that you live in California*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

*Steals Chicken*

/runs


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Steals that red car.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I steal your soul.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I steal your moustache.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

their sanity.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Your Manhood


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I steal your cake! > mwhaha


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

your heart.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I shall steal the letter e from all of the keyboards you have access to!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I shall steal your computer


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

stal th will to go on.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I steal your future


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I never had one I probably would have been gone.

I steal your hugs


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

That's not true  and I steal your kisses hehehe


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I get none of those either.

I steal your pillows and plushies so you can't sleep well at night.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:squeeze hmm I steal your mattress.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Tough luck I sleep on the floor.

I steal your shoes.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Than I shall steal your floor


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

*gives you all the spiders all on the floor and steals your books


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not afraid of spiders! but I steal your food.


----------

